# Phaeton's Falcon OOC



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 8, 2007)

You have received a letter from your benefactor, a member of the royal family of Cormyr (well down the line of succession).  

“Congratulations on the success of your first assignment.  I am pleased to have been vindicated in choosing you.  However, I now have a more pressing matter that requires a number of talents, yours among them.  You performed well on your own, now you must do the same as part of a team.  A team that will be in possession of a crown charter, I might add.

Finalize your situation in the next week and make your way to Arabel.  Passage has been arranged.  My courier will be able to direct you to the procured transport.  The courier also has your pay.  Once in Arabel, seek me out at the Falcon’s Rest.  I have made arrangements for a private residence for the team as a semi-permanent base of operations, so bring all of your equipment.

Yours Truly,

Phaeton Obarskyr”

This will be an adventure for six second-level adventurers.  No multiclassing those first two levels.  After that, feel free.  I will try and provide a healthy mix of combat, stealth, diplomacy and exploration.  Probably 3-1 city to wilderness, so Druids beware.  Familiarity with the Cormyr region of the Forgotten Realms is not required.  I will not be particularly slavish in adhering to the published material beyond the physical locations and major personas (with whom 2nd level characters are unlikely to interact).  You are welcome to pick another location of origin outside of Cormyr, just build in an eventual contact with Phaeton Obarskyr so he could have hired you.  He has traveled most everywhere so there is no need for your character to have ever been to Cormyr before.

I want to be fairly aggressive with this adventure’s pace.  I would prefer multiple posts per day, but I know that is not always feasible.  Please make dice rolls via Invisible Castle.   See below for character creation guidelines.  I will select for a balanced group.  However, if a particular character is very well written but duplicates another’s role, I would be happy to ask for an alternate character.  I’m looking for good players as much as for good characters.  The character template below has a spot to fill I alternate character thumbnails.

Recruitment will be open til at least midnight, Feb. 16.

Currently we have:
Icklebad Moffet, Gnome Rogue
Livingston Half-Priest, Halfling Divine Magician of Kelemvor
Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter
Roland Hawkling, Human Cleric of Tymora
Gurv Bhegan, Human Urban Ranger
Derek Moonblade, Human Evoker


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 8, 2007)

*Character Creation Guidelines*

Character Creation Guidelines 
Alignment: Non-evil only.  Also, no chaotic neutral.

Ability Scores: 29 point buy

Races: Standard PHB, though Half-Orcs should strongly favor the human side in appearance.

Classes: Standard PHB classes plus Knight.  I have one house rule that is of interest to specialist wizards.  As a full round action, a specialist may make a DC15 spellcraft check to convert a memorized spell of his/her specialist school for another known spell of that school of equal or lesser level.  The conversion may be attempted as a swift action but the DC goes up to 25.  On a success, the spell must be cast at the next opportunity to do so or the attempt is considered a failure.  On failure the spell is not lost, but the mage may not cast any spell that round.

Feats: Core and Forgotten Realms Campaign Sourcebook.  Others by permission (liberally given).

Spells: PHB and Spell Compendium.

Multiclassing: Must take two levels in initial class.  After that, it is up to you.

Prestige classes: By approval.  If there is something you have in mind, let me know ASAP so you don’t waste time qualifying for a class I won’t allow.

Hit Points: All characters have 75% of their max HP per level (100% for 1st level), rounded down. So, d4=3, d6=(5 then 4), d8=6, d10-(8 then 7) and d12=9.

Starting Equipment: Characters start with 1000 gp.  No single item over 500gp.  Standard clothing (not noble garb, etc.) and blankets and other incidentals are free.  If it cost less than 1gp, I don’t care to see it accounted for in money.  Weight of items carried, on the other hand, needs to be tallied.  I.e., I expect you can easily afford as many torches as you want, you just can’t carry as many as you can afford.  Also, a light riding horse (or pony as appropriate) will be provided.  If you want a heavier/warhorse/riding dog you pay only the difference.  I am starting you out at 1000 instead of 900 to reflect a modicum of experience beyond level 2.  Starting Exp. will be 1100.  This allows those with item creation feats/skills to take advantage of them.  Also, assume you have 8 weeks available for crafting and succeeded on the nose for every check (as long as the DC is within your capacity).  Those 8 weeks could be used in a Profession as well.  We’ll have periodic “downtimes” during the adventure for such things, as well.  You want to blow some exp in lieu of spending gold on scrolls?  Craft a Mwk Mace?  Play the harp at the tavern for extra cash?  Feel free; that’s why you get those feats/skills.  Just show the math for the cost and time.

Wizards may assume they made successful spellcraft checks to copy 1st level scrolls to their spellbooks.   Full price for those scrolls, though.  If you have a second level or higher scroll that you want an early crack at getting into your spellbook, let me know.  Indicate which spells you learned via starting/level-up and which you purchased.  


Please use the following template for your completed character.  Please don’t post incomplete characters.  I will not be using a first come first served system to select characters, so don’t feel pressured to “get something down” in a rush.  A complete character submitted five seconds before the deadline will get more consideration than an incomplete character.  That said, feel free to ask questions about character concepts without posting the character. 


Name 
Gender Race 
Class First Class 2 level
Alignment
Patron Deity (Forgotten realms pantheon)

Str ?? –(?? pts)<-- show pts 
Dex ?? – (?? pts)
Con ?? -- (?? pts)
Int ?? -- (?? pts)
Wis ?? -- (?? pts)
Cha ?? -- (?? pts)

Hit Points ??
Action Points ??
AC ??, Touch ??, Flat ??
Init +?? 
BAB +??, Grap +??
Speed ?? (base ??, current load category, armor category)
Fort +??, Ref +??, Will +??

+?? Melee, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2, Type
+??/+?? Melee, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2 10’, Type
+?? Ranged, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r , Type

Size category ??'??" tall, ?? wt, ?? yrs old
Color & type hair, color & type eyes, tone & type skin

Speaks language, language, and language

+?? Skillname (X Ranks + Y Attribute, +Z other) 
+?? Skillname (4acp) add acp if susceptible to armor penalties
+?? Skillname (2cc) add cc if cross classed
+?? Skillname (4 + 2cc) show multiclass ranks separately
+0 Listen (0) 
+0 Spot (0)

Feats
-featname (optional brief summary here) 
-featname (optional brief summary here) 

Racename Traits
-brief summary
-brief summary
-brief summary
Classname Abilities
-brief summary
-brief summary
-brief summary

--delete this section unless wizard, cleric, or druid—
Spells Prepared
0th- Spell1, Spell2 
1st- Spell1, Spell2 (D) if domain spell
2nd- Spell1, Spell2 (S) if specialization spell

--delete this section unless wizard—
Spellbook
0th- All cantrips
1st- Spell1, Spell2, Spell3

--delete this section unless sorcerer or bard--
Spells Per Day ??|??/??/?? 
0th- Spell1, Spell2 
1st- Spell1, Spell2 

Special 
List any special abilities or miscellaneous information that doesn't fit anywhere else on this character sheet. You can include animal companion stats, familiar's benefits and stats, horse/steed statistics, etc.


Background


Personality


Appearance


Items Worn (Armor, Robe, Hat, etc.)

Items in Belt Pouches

Items in Backpack/Sack

Items Carried

Alternate Character 1: Race/Class/Flavor i.e. Human Cleric Diplomat or Halfling Rogue Stealth Specialist, etc.

Alternate Character 2:


----------



## scranford (Feb 9, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

OK I'll get things started. This guy is specializing in Alchemy. I allowed the additional Alchemical mixtures from Dragon Compendium, and Complete Scoundrel could make an appearence on an "as presented " basis.

Icklebad Moffet
Male Gnome
Rogue 2
NG
Karl Glittergold

STR 10 (4)
DEX 16 (10)
CON 12 (2)
INT 14 (6)
WIS 11 (3)
CHA 12 (4)

HP 13
AP ?
AC 18/ 14/ 15
Init +3
BAB +1; Grap -3
Speed 20 / Light load / Light Armor
Fort +1, Ref +6, Wil +0

Melee: Rapier 1d4, 18-20 x2; 1H Piercing (+2 H)
Melee: Quarterstaff 1d4; x2; Dbl. Bludgeoning (+2 H)
Melee: Dagger 1d3, 19-20 x2; Lifht P/S (+2 H)
Missile: Dagger 1d3, 19-20 x2; 10' range; Piercing (+5 H)
Missile: Light Crossbow 1d6; 19-20 x2; 80' range Piercing (+5 H)

Small Creature, 3'3", 42 lbs, 44 years old
Thick Straight black hair, Big dark green eyes, pale smooth skin

Speaks Common; Gnome; Giant; and Orc

Skills
Appraise +5  (2/2)  [Ranks, Ability, Special]
Balance +5 (0/3/2)
Bluff +3 (2/1)
Climb +3 (3/0)
Concentration +1 (0/1)
Craft:Alchemy +9 (5/2/2)
Diplomacy +1 (0/1)
Disable Device +7 (5/2)
Escape Artist +3 (0/3)
Forgery +4 (2/2)
Gather Information +3 (2/1)
Heal +0
Hide +8 (2/3/4)
Intimidate +1 (0/1)
Jump -2 (2/0/-4)
*Listen * +6 (4/0/2)
Move Silent +7 (4/3)
Open Lock +8 (5/3)
Ride +3 (0/3)
Search +6 (4/2)
Sense Motive +0
*Spot * +3 (3/0)
Survival +0
Swim -4 (0/0/-4)
Tumble +8 (5/3)
Use Rope +3 (0/3)

Feats
Point Blank Shot (+1 to Hit and damage with ranged attack within 30')

Gnome Traits-2 STR, +2 CON
Base land speed of 20'
Low light vision
+1 modifier to DC of all Illusion spells cast
+1 To attack vs. Kobalds and goblinoids
+2 Save vs. Illusions
+4 Dodge bonus to AC vs. Giants
Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitaion, Speak with Animals (Burrowing) 1/per day
+2 racial bonus on Craft (Alchemy) and listen checks
Favored Class (Bard)

Class Abilities
Proficient in Light Armor
Proficient with simple weapons, and thief weapons
Evasion - Sucessful Reflex save results in no damage instead of half
Sneak attack - +1d6 damage when opponent is denied DEX AC bonus
Trapfinding - Can find traps with DC of 20 or higher

Equipment:
Carried/Worn:
 - MW Chain Shirt (12.5)* [250]
 - Acid (flask)x2 (2)* [20]
 - Alchemist Fire (Flask) x2 (2)* [40]
 - Antitoxin (vial) x2* [100]
 - Backpack (1)* [2]
 - Bedroll (2.5)**
 - Crossbow bolts x20 (1)** [2]
 - Caltrops (1)*
 - Crossbow, light (2)** [35]
 - Dagger (0.5) [2]
 - Everburning torch (0.5)* [110]
 - Flint & Steel 
 - magnifying glass [100]
 - Money (1)
 - Pouch, Belt x2 (0.5) 
 - Quarterstaff (2)
 - Rapier (1)* [20]
 - Rations, Trail, x4 (2/8)*
 - Rope, silk 50' (2.5)* [10]
 - Tanglefoot bag, x2 (4/8)* [100]
 - MW Thieves Tools (1) [100]
 - Thunderstone, x2 (2)* [60]
 - Waterskin (2)
 - Riding Pony [Free]
 - Bit & Bridal [2]
 - Riding Saddle [10]
 - Saddlebags [4]

Total [967] gp spent

   * Only carried when actively adventuring... going into a dungeon etc. Remainder of the time this is carried by Cletus. Usually one of each alchemy item is carried at this time, unless it is known something will be needed. Only (1) Trail rations pack carried at a time
  **This is kept stored on the Pony unless need dictates

Normal load - 9lbs + clothing (Light)
Adventuring load - 36.5 lbs (Medium) [Note: Bedroll is tied quick release to backpack.
Full load - 47.5 lbs (Medium)

Has non descript riding pony named Cletus. Usually leads him as he prefers to walk down closer to the ground where he can see everything. 

Icklebad (Ickle for short) always liked fixing, things and mixing things together. The number of times he evacuated the house with the fumes of a noxious mixture, or "modified" the family farm implements to work better were countless. And he had a real knack for that sort of thing.
His parents hoped he would grow up to be an honest craftsman, or apothecary, but no Ickle had other ideas. Sitting in a shop all day was just boring. He had an adventuresome spirit that could not be contained. He started to hang around with the "wrong crowd" and picked up some skills he probably shoudn't have as an honest Gnome merchant.
Finally his wits at an end his father Peekshoodle Moffet decided to take matters into his own hand. He would teach his wanderlusting son a lesson. Using contacts within the Apothecary guild he arranged for young Ickle to be assigned to run some errands for Phaeton Obarskyr, a member of the royal family. To his fathers surprise and his great delight he excelled at this assignment. Now its off to Arabel for the next exciting chapter.

Ickie is usually whistling, chattering or somehow making noise when he's not trying to be silent on purpose. He is prone to fits of ill temper however, and can be a real grouch when these spells hit. 

He tries to dress very non descriptly so as to not draw attention to himself, or be noticed.

He normally only dones his fine chain shirt when expecting danger, and usually gets by with earthtone pants shirt, and hooded cloak. In his belt pouchs he carries his thieves tools, flint and steel, magnifying glass, caltrops, and a thunderstone. In a sack in his backpack he carries his various alchemical components, waterskin, and everburning torch. The remainder of his gear is usually stored on his pony. He only wears his rapier when in dangerous areas, and usually is armed with his Quarterstaff, and dagger. The crossbow stays on the pony till needed. When he gears up for an adventure, he usually complains till someone else carries some of his heavier gear, and dons his chain shirt, helmet, and rapier.

Alternate Character: Human Bard, and seeker of knowledge and adventure.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 9, 2007)

Icklebad looks good.  Oddly enough, my father in law has a mule named Cletus.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 10, 2007)

I like the precision and thought that went into the originating post of this thread.  Before I get too vested in a particular character concept, I'd like to know whether you would allow a PrC from WotC's The Book of Exalted Deeds.  The concept that I have simmering is a female LG rogue, for whom I would eventually want to take the Slayer of Domiel PrC from said book.  Would that PrC be acceptable?


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 10, 2007)

Slayer of Domiel is fine with me.  It should make for an interesting ride getting there, though.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 10, 2007)

I am very intrigued by this campaign, the aggressive speed you are pursuing is very appealing. I hope to have a submission for you relatively soon. I do have to admit, however, that my familiarity with FR ends with a few weeks of playing NWNights a few years back. I can easily obtain the sourcebooks though, if this is a huge issue.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 10, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> [M]y familiarity with FR ends with a few weeks of playing NWNights a few years back. I can easily obtain the sourcebooks though, if this is a huge issue.




Familiarity with FR is not necessary.  Don't bother buying anything.  If you have a character who needs to select domains, please use the FR pantheon, though.  If you are unfamiliar with it, pick something from the standard D&D pantheon and we can adjust from there.  Most of them are the same anyway.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 11, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> Familiarity with FR is not necessary.  Don't bother buying anything.  If you have a character who needs to select domains, please use the FR pantheon, though.  If you are unfamiliar with it, pick something from the standard D&D pantheon and we can adjust from there.  Most of them are the same anyway.




Are you a stickler for Material Components for spellcasting? I've not really played with that, so I'm not comfortable with it yet. If you do, I was leaning toward doing a martial character who specializes in Reached-Disarms.

Also, due to my lack of familiarity, any background would be noticably vague. But what might lack in FR lore will be made up for in sheer ingenuity


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Feb 11, 2007)

Very interested in joining this.  Right now, I'm thinking about creating a cleric; specifically, a cleric of Tymora. Would you allow the Luck feats and the Fortune's Friend prestige class from Complete Scoundrel? I feel they fit very well with a cleric of the Smiling Lady. It's not a big deal if you don't allow them, though; they're not an integral part of the character concept or anything.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 11, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Are you a stickler for Material Components for spellcasting?




No.  Only if the spell has a significantly expensive material component _a la_ the 100gp pearl for Identify.



> Also, due to my lack of familiarity, any background would be noticably vague. But what might lack in FR lore will be made up for in sheer ingenuity




Even moderately opaque ingenuity is better than any background slavishly devoted to someone else's published material.  



> Would you allow the Luck feats and the Fortune's Friend prestige class from Complete Scoundrel? I feel they fit very well with a cleric of the Smiling Lady.



Certainly.  I don't have the Complete Scoundrel yet, so you will have to fill me in on the details of the PrC and feat.  I'd encourage the luck domain for that cleric as well.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 11, 2007)

Out of curiosity, how many levels are you intending for progression in this campaign? Also, would you be wholly adverse to a Neutral Necromancer? Maybe a Dread Necromancer, or a Divine Magician (from Complete Mage) Cleric with the Death Domain. Possibly a warlock too, however, if we don't get any melee applicants in, I could still do my reached-disarm guy.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh, he'll definitely be taking the Luck domain. And as for the feats and the prestige class...

[sblock]The luck feats are a subset of feats with abilities very similar to the Luck domain's granted ability. Taking luck feats creates a small pool of "luck rerolls" that can be used every day like the Luck granted ability, but in specific ways depending on which feats you have. Each luck feat gives you one extra luck reroll per day (except in the case of Unbelievable Luck, which I will mention below).

A few early luck feats I am looking at possibly taking:
- Healer's Luck (can reroll damage healed by a conjuration (healing) spell)
- Unbelievable Luck (gives +2 luck bonus to my worst saving throw as long as I still have a luck reroll available for the day, and grants two rerolls instead of the usual one)
- Good Karma (lets me redirect an attack aimed at an adjacent ally to me, with a 50% increase in damage)
- Magical Fortune (spend one luck reroll to reroll a spell's damage, or two rerolls to reroll a caster level check)
- Third Time's the Charm (allows me to reroll the reroll granted by the Luck domain)

The Fortune's Friend is a five-level class based around good fortune and luck feats. Entry requirements are easy--8 ranks in any one skill, +3 BAB, and a single luck feat. d6 HD, 6+Int skills with a very rogue-like selection, bad BAB, good Ref save, +1 spellcasting on levels 2 and 4. Levels 1, 3, and 5 grant extra luck rerolls for the day, plus a little special ability; levels 2 and 4 give bonus feats (must be luck feats).

The 1st, 3rd, and 5th special abilities all let the character add (as a swift action) his class level as a luck bonus to a certain type of roll until the beginning of his next turn; respectively, to skill checks, to saving throws, and to attack rolls. At 1st level, the class also gets "easy luck," which means the swift or immediate action required to use most luck feats no longer counts against the one swift action per turn limit.[/sblock]

I think that covers everything.  Should have a character sheet ready later today.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 11, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, how many levels are you intending for progression in this campaign?



Until we get bored.



> Also, would you be wholly adverse to a Neutral Necromancer?



Feel free.  I encourage specialist wizards with the house rule noted in the sceond post.



> Maybe a Dread Necromancer, or a Divine Magician (from Complete Mage) Cleric with the Death Domain. Possibly a warlock too, however, if we don't get any melee applicants in, I could still do my reached-disarm guy.




I'm too unfamiliar with those.  I'm trying to hold down the amount of reference I have to make to sourcebooks I don't have.  If there are just a few changes from a regular class, then OK.  Those that are significantly different create too much hassel for me.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 12, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> If there are just a few changes from a regular class, then OK.




The Divine Magician is really quite simple, it's no too much a departure at all:

_Deities influence the world through the divine spells they grant their worshipers. Some clerics, however, choose to explore magical powers beyond those commonly provided by the gods. By giving up some of their divine power, these clerics gain access to spells normally beyond their abilities._ 
_This class feature can only be chosen once._ 
*Class:* _Cleric._
*Level:* _1st._
*Special Requirement:* _Knowledge (arcana) 1 rank._
*Replaces:* _You gain only one domain (including spells and granted powers) at 1st level, rather than two._
*Benefit:* _You can add one 1st-level abjuration, divination, or necromancy wizard spell to your list. Each time you gain the ability to cast a new level of cleric spells, you can add a single wizard spell of the same level from one of those schools to your cleric spell list._


So it's not a huge change from the normal PHB cleric. If I were to do this, all I'd need is an appropriate FR god that would allow me to be Neutral and have the Death domain.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 12, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> The Divine Magician is really quite simple, it's no too much a departure at all:




That will work.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 12, 2007)

Livingston 'Half-Priest'
Male Halfling
Cleric 2; Divine Magician
Neutral
Kelemvor: Death Domain

Str 12 – (6 pts) -2 Racial 
Dex 14 – (4 pts) +2 Racial
Con 9 -- (1 pts)
Int 10 -- (2 pts)
Wis 14 -- (6 pts)
Cha 16 -- (10 pts)

Hit Points 12 (8 + 6 – 2)
AC 19, Touch 13, Flat 17
Init +2 
BAB +1, Grap -3
Speed 15 (base 20, Light Load, Medium Armor)
Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +6

+3 Melee, Morningstar, 1d6+1, 20/x2, Bludgeoning
+5 Ranged, Sling, 1d3, 20/x2, 50'r , Bludgeoning

Small 3'3" tall, 37 lbs, 40 yrs old
Black Hair, Brown Almond-shaped Eyes, Pale Complexion

Speaks Common, Halfling

+1 Concentration (2 Ranks - 1 CON) 
+2 Spellcraft (2 Ranks + 0 INT) 
+5 Knowledge Religion (5 Ranks + 0 INT) 
+1 Knowledge Arcane (1 Rank + 0 INT)
+4 Listen (2 WIS + 2 Racial) 
+2 Spot (2 WIS)

Feats
-Corpsecrafter: All created or raised undead get +4 STR enhancement and +2 hp per HD 

Racename Traits
-Small Size
-+2 Climb, Jump, Move Silently
-+1 Saving Throws
-+2 Saving Throws versus Fear
-+1 Attack Rolls with thrown weapons and slings
-+2 Listen

Classname Abilities
-Rebuke Undead: 6 times/day, Turning check = 1d20+5, Turning damage = 2d6+4

Spells Prepared
0th- Light, Detect Magic, Resistance, Read Magic 
1st- Summon Undead I, Chill Touch (from Divine Magician), Bless, Cause Fear (D)
Save DC: Base = 12

Warpony: 
Medium Animal
HP: 18 (8+6+4), Init: +1, Speed: 30ft, AC: 19 (+5 Chain Mail Barding, +1 DEX, +2 Natural), Riding Saddle
Everything else as per MM.

Background
[sblock]This section is incomplete. The FR pantheon is unknown to me, and without a suitable deity, I am not ready to fabricate a story that could be completely countered by FR lore. Potential backstory would be that Livingston was an acolyte for his God but was so focused on only the death aspect of his church that he alienated himself, and due to his stubborn nature, continually butted-heads with his superiors, which garnered him the unfortunate nickname of Half-Priest (a mockery of not only his death-centered devotion, but his diminuative stature as well). When their church received the initial summons from Phaeton Obarskyr, it was decided that Livingston was ready to leave and serve his God outside of the walls, although they were very wary of the perception nonbelievers would receive upon this unorthodox representative of their faith. Upon his return after completing his first assignment, Livingston, full-knowing of the illwill on his departure, was quite surprised at the cordial, if not warm, welcoming he received. After the second letter arrived, there was no hesitation about his involvement in this secretive matter.[/sblock]

Personality
[sblock]Very forthcoming, Livingston is not shy about his hobby. While understanding how others might view his dealings with death as unnatural and evil, Livingston feels quite the opposite. He views the art of manipulating the dead as part of the natural order of the world; everybody wants to be useful in life, why should that change in death? Coming off as a little crazed and obsessed at times, Livingston defends his actions as not truly dealing with death, but dealing with life. Despite all of the negative connotations following him around, Livingston is actually very kind-natured, if not a little self-serving at times, as well as being a bit stubborn. He is a very devoted follower of life and death, appeasing whichever god will grant him his abilities with great zeal, truly feeling blessed at being offered such a boon. Known only to him, Livingston’s ultimate goal is to harness the ability to manifest the memory of a person’s death into their rebirth. Oddly enough, amongst friends, Livingston goes by the name "Life."[/sblock] 

Appearance
[sblock]Livingston is quite attractive. His features compliment each other very well: a chiseled jawline; high cheekbones; big, vibrant brown eyes. He keeps his hair well groomed into a loose dangle of black, pulled behind his ears, punctuated by an exaggerated widow’s peak.[/sblock]

Items Worn
-Blood Red Breastplate, doesn’t shine, seems to absorb light instead of reflect, no helmet
-Heavy Black cloak, frayed, hood generally pulled over the head
-Backpack underneath cloak, gives off the appearance of a hunched back
-Buckler, attached to the outside of his left forearm.

Items in Belt
-Gold Pouch: 26gp
-Component Pouch
-Scroll Case: 7 Scrolls of Cure Light Wounds
-Unholy Symbol
-Morningstar
-Sling

Items in Backpack/Sack
-Necessities (Bedroll, Blanket, etc)
-Lantern, Bullseye
-Shovel

Cost:
-Breastplate: 200gp; 15lbs
-Buckler: 15gp; 2.5lbs
-Component Pouch: 5gp; 2lbs
-Scroll Case: 1gp; 1lbs
-7 Scrolls of CLW: 175gp; included above
-Unholy Symbol: 1gp; n/a
-Morningstar: 8gp; 3lbs
-Sling, 10 bullets: <1gp; 2.5lbs
-Bullseye Lantern: 12gp; 3lbs
-Shovel: 2gp; 8lbs
-Upgrade from Pony to Warpony: 70gp
-Chainmail Barding: 300gp
-Riding Saddle: 10gp
Total Weight: 37lbs; Light Load Capacity: 43lbs
Total Gold Consumption: 799gp; Gold Left: 201gp


Alternate Character 1: Human Fighter 2; Feats in Quick Draw, Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm; MW Guisarme +6 2d4+4; MW Heavy Flail +6 1d10+4; STR 16 DEX 10 CON 13 INT 14 WIS 10 CHA 12


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 12, 2007)

> The FR pantheon is unknown to me...




For Livingston, the diety would be Kelemvor.  He fits so perfectly with the rest of the Livingston's outlook that you might have to change the part of him being considered odd.     Kelemvor is LN, so Livingston is free to choose turn undead rather than rebuke, if he wishes.  There is a Wiki entry on him is you are interested.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 12, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> For Livingston, the diety would be Kelemvor.  He fits so perfectly with the rest of the Livingston's outlook that you might have to change the part of him being considered odd.     Kelemvor is LN, so Livingston is free to choose turn undead rather than rebuke, if he wishes.  There is a Wiki entry on him is you are interested.




This is rather an interesting coincidence. However, I don't see Death in his domains, is this a 3.0 thing that has travelled over to 3.5? Despite that everything else I saw (from Wiki) seems perfect! Did you see any glaring errors or problems with Livingston?


----------



## Lot (Feb 12, 2007)

Would you consider the Thug variant of the fighter or the Urban Ranger as possibilities?  I was hoping to make an urban operative type character.  Fulfilling the role of streetsmart bodyguard or hired muscle.  A tough melee character who, while lacking the craftiness of a rogue, has more to offer than just a guy with a sword and heavy armor.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 12, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> This is rather an interesting coincidence. However, I don't see Death in his domains, is this a 3.0 thing that has travelled over to 3.5? Despite that everything else I saw (from Wiki) seems perfect! Did you see any glaring errors or problems with Livingston?




I'll have to check when I get home, but I think he actually has the Repose domain.  It is similar to the Death domain and grants the same Death Touch power, but it treats the undead with enmity.  Thus, no animate dead.  Instead you get speak with dead and some other undead destroying domain spells.  I misspoke above re: choosing to rebuke undead.  Priests of Kelemvor would always turn.  Nerull and Wee Jas edit Velsharoon would be the deity with the regular Death domain.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Feb 12, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> This is rather an interesting coincidence. However, I don't see Death in his domains, is this a 3.0 thing that has travelled over to 3.5?




Originally, in the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting, the non-evil deities of death actually had the Death domain--those deities being Kelemvor and Jergal in the regular Faerûnian pantheon, Osiris in the Mulhorandi (basically, Egyptian) pantheon, and Urogalan in the halfling pantheon. But when the book Faiths and Pantheons rolled around, they decided that giving non-evil gods domains that included spells with the Evil descriptor, like Animated Dead, was a big no-no, and replaced the Death domain for those deities with the Repose domain.


Also, my character sheet should be finished and posted sometime later today. And I actually mean it this time.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 12, 2007)

Lot said:
			
		

> Would you consider the Thug variant of the fighter or the Urban Ranger as possibilities?




Yes and yes.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 12, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Did you see any glaring errors or problems with Livingston?




Need a feat.  And Repose domain and turn undead rather than Death domain and rebuke if going with Kelemvor.  Otherwise, go with Velsharoon (I originally listed Nerull, core D&D oops), the NE deity of death.  I'll allow Summon Undead as a non-evil spell.  Theoretically, it summons an already created undead.  I can see a cleric of Kelemvor rationalizing that it is likely to lead to the destruction of the summoned undead.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 13, 2007)

I think this game will meet with success, but I'll need to remove myself from consideration.  I hadn't yet posted an actual character sheet, so that helps.   I got ahold of some DMing material the other day that I don't think I can say no to, so instead of adding a game in which I play, I think I will add a game for which I DM.  

Best of luck though!


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 13, 2007)

I'd like to throw my hat into the ring, this sounds like a very interesting game!   

I'm not familiar with the FR setting, but since familiarity wasn't a pre-req I hope that won't be a problem.  I would appreciate some direction on picking a deity, if possible, otherwise I'll select a core deity.  I also wasn't sure if you are using action points or not.

*Name:* Vyleya Argnon
*Gender:* Female
*Race:* Human
*Class:* Fighter/2
*Alignment:* LN
*Patron Deity:* ?

*Str 14* – (6 pts) 
*Dex 14* – (6 pts)
*Con 14* -- (6 pts)
*Int 14* -- (6 pts)
*Wis 11* -- (3 pts)
*Cha 10* -- (2 pts)

*Hit Points:* 22
*AC 17*, *Touch* 12, *Flat* 15
*Init:* +2
*BAB:* +2, *Grapple:* +4
*Speed:* 20’ (Base 30’, Current Load: 85.9/116lbs – Medium Load, Medium Armor)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +2, *Will* +0

*+6 Melee*, Mwk. Halberd, 1d10+3, 20/x3, Type P/S
*+4 Melee*, Short sword, 1d6+2, 19-20/x2, Type P
*+4 Melee/+4 Ranged*, Light Hammer, 1d4+2, 20/x2, 20’r, Type B
*+4 Ranged*, Heavy Crossbow, 1d10, 19-20/x2, Type P

*Size category:* Medium, 5'2" tall, 119 lbs, 18 yrs old
Black, wavy shoulder length hair, Green eyes, Lightly tanned skin

*Languages*: Common, Dwarven, Elven

*Skills:*
*+3 Appraise/+5 Relating to Craft, Blacksmith(cc)* (2 Ranks +2 Int, +2 Relating to Craft, Blacksmith)
*+7 Craft, Blacksmith* (5 Ranks +2 Int)
*+5 Handle Animal* (5 Ranks)
*+9 Ride* (5 Ranks +2 Dex, +2 Syn)
*+2 Listen (cc)* (4 Ranks)
*+2 Spot (cc)* (4 Ranks)

*Feats*
-Combat Expertise (Ftr 1st)
-Improved Trip (Ftr 2nd)
-Weapon Focus: Halberd (1st)
-Power Attack (Racial Bonus Feat)

*Human Traits:*
-Base Land Speed 30’
-Bonus Feat and Skill Bonus (+4 at 1st level, +1 each additional level)

*Background:*
[sblock]Vyleya was born to Garius Argnon and Heilya Argnon in Cormyr.  Garius is a blacksmith and her mother passed away during child birth.  Her father raised her by himself.  As soon as Vyleya was weaned from her nurse-maid she spent her days at the forge with her father, watching her father work.  Her father made sure she was educated and Vyleya proved to be a bright girl but as he aged he needed help around the forge and Vyleya was eager enough to provide that help.  The blacksmith’s girl developed a fascination for the weapons and armor and would ply her father’s customers with questions.  Many took to demonstrating weapon-play for her and she absorbed these early demonstrations eagerly.

At the age of 12, her father died.  The smithy was sold and Vyleya sent to work on her uncle’s farm in the country.  Her nephews quickly found her to be strong and tough from her work in the city and she more than held her own in wrestling and horseplay.  Two summers later, at 14, a sick wolf came upon the farm and, desperately hungry attacked one of her nephews.  Vyleya came to his aid and, with a single swing of her scythe, brought the animal down.  Her uncle was grateful and when she came of age and expressed an interest in formal martial training, he sent her back to the city to stay with his cousin Slyinder and paid for her training.

Vyleya spent the next two years training in a martial academy where she quickly came to favor pole-arms and the halberd in particular.  She learned under a specialist there and became adept at the Spinning Halbred style.  Her graduation found her flush with pride, but with little direction in life.

Phaeton Obarskyr was there to provide that direction.  Vyleya’s path in life reached him through Slyinder.  Vyleya was given the task of protecting a minor noble as he visited Vyleya’s hometown.  It seemed a simple babysitting task to her, but it turned ugly one night when her charge, after enjoying a night of hard drinking was accosted by a small gang of thugs in an alleyway.  Vyleya drove off the gang and brought the nobleman safely back home.

Not long after, Vyleya received a letter from Phaeton and Slyinder let her know she would be foolish to turn him down.[/sblock]

*Personality:*
[sblock]Vyleya is independent, but not overtly so.  She tends to herself capably, without making much of a fuss over it.  She takes criticism stoically, and praise bashfully.  She strives to be dependable and reliable when working with a team, and tends to approach disagreement with questions rather than arguments.  She is competitive and will gladly join in any contest to prove her strength and capability as a fighter.[/sblock]

*Appearance:*
[sblock]Vyleya has dark black hair and green eyes.  She is not unattractive, but she dresses and acts in the style of a warrior, not a lady so it can be hard to notice.  Her wavy black hair is usually tied back and tucked under her helmet so it cannot be grabbed in a fight and it is rare that she goes about without her arms and armor.  When traveling she wears a thick cloak and baggy, traveling clothes.  Her armor is always kept in excellent condition; she takes care to oil it so it doesn’t rust and she does her best to pound out any dings or dents from combat.  She carries a blackened hammer and a sheathed sword at her belt as well as a well-crafted halberd, with an iron-shod butt.  Her left hand has a scattering of small burns from wrist up to her fingers, an accident from her days at the forge.[/sblock]

*Weight Categories:*
Light 0-58, Medium 59-116, Heavy 117-175

*Items Worn:*
-Mwk. Breastplate (350gp) – Worn, 30lbs
-Short Sword (10gp) – Sheathed at Belt, 2lbs
-Light Hammer (1gp) – Sheathed at Belt, 2lbs
-Heavy Crossbow (50gp) – Back, Right Shoulder, 8lbs
-20 Bolts (2gp) – Back, Left Shoulder, Quiver, 2lbs
-Backpack (2gp) – Back, 2lbs
-Belt Pouch (1gp) – Waist, Front, 0.5lbs
-Traveler’s Outfit – Worn
-Signal Whistle - Neck

*Items in Belt Pouch:*
-Chalk x3
-Potion of Enlarge Person x2 (100gp), 0.2lbs
-Potion of Cure Light Wounds x2 (100gp), 0.2lbs
-Whetstone, 1lb
-57gp, 1lbs

*Backpack:*
-Bedroll, 5lbs
-Candle x5
-Flint & Steel (1gp)
-Grappling Hook (1gp), 4lbs
-Inkpen
-Paper, Sheets x4
-Rations, 3 days, 3lbs
-Rope, Silk 50’ (10gp), 5lbs
-Sewing Needle
-Sunrod x2 (4gp), 2lbs
-Torch x2, 2lbs
-Waterskin (1gp), 4lbs

*Items Carried:*
-Mwk. Halbred (310gp), 12lbs


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 13, 2007)

Would the corpsecrafter feat from Libris Mortis be okay? It has no prerequisites and all it states is that each undead I raise or create has a +4 Enhancement bonus to Strength and +2 HP per HD.

I think I'll lean toward taking Velsharoon as my diety, not because I'm gung ho on following the reaper, but I want to rebuke, not turn. I'll adjust my background accordingly.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 13, 2007)

Phoenixash, Vyleya looks great.

ethandrew, that is fine, but if we don't get a pure arcane submission before Friday, please consider a necromancer.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 13, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> Phoenixash, Vyleya looks great.
> 
> ethandrew, that is fine, but if we don't get a pure arcane submission before Friday, please consider a necromancer.




Definitely will consider, I'm more about party cohesiveness than individual glory.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Feb 13, 2007)

Late again. Sorry...bogged down with school work. But here he finally is. One note, though: I used the version of the Cosmopolitan feat found in the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting. The newer Player's Guide to Faerûn, however, gives the feat a different effect (+2 to Bluff, Sense Motive, and Gather Information checks). I'd prefer the original feat, but if you'd rather use the updated version, I'll probably swap it out for a different feat (Unbelievable Luck, maybe).


*Roland Hawkling*
Male Human
Cleric 2
Chaotic Good
Patron Deity: Tymora

Str 12 (4 pts)
Dex 12 (4 pts)
Con 10 (2 pts)
Int 12 (4 pts)
Wis 16 (10 pts)
Cha 13 (5 pts)

HP 14
AP ??
AC 18, Touch 11, Flat 17
Init +1
BAB +1, Grap +2
Speed 20 (base 30, medium load, medium armor)
Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +6

+3 Melee, masterwork heavy mace, 1d8+1, 20/x2, bludgeoning
+2 Ranged, light crossbow, 1d8+1, 19-20/x2, 80'r, piercing

Medium, 5'6" tall, 115 lb., 21 years old
Unkempt red-brown hair, sky blue eyes, well-tanned but naturally light skin

Speaks Common and Orc

Skills
+6 Bluff (3+1+2)
+5 Concentration (5)
+5 Diplomacy (4+1)
+5 Knowledge (Religion) (4+1)
*+3 Listen (0+3)*
+5 Spellcraft (4+1)
*+3 Spot (0+3)*

Feats
Cosmopolitan -- +2 bonus to all Bluff checks, and it is always considered a class skill
Healer's Luck -- can spend luck reroll to reroll damage healed by spell; +1 luck reroll

Human Traits
Base speed 30'
Bonus feat
Bonus skill points

Cleric Abilities
All armor proficiency, shield proficiency
Simple weapon proficiency
Spellcasting
Domains:
- Luck -- Can reroll any one roll per day before seeing the results.
- Travel -- Can act as if affected by a freedom of movement spell for a number of rounds equal to character level; Survival is a class skill.
Aura of Chaos/Good -- Projects a moderate aura of chaos and good.
Spontaneous Healing -- Can drop any prepared spell to cast a cure spell of equal or lower level.
Turn Undead 4/day -- Able to channel divine power through his holy symbol to turn or destroy undead four times per day.

Spells Prepared
0th- Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic, Resistance
1st- Bless, Inflict Light Wounds, Longstrider (D), Sanctuary

Really Overly Lengthy Background
[sblock]Roland was born to a poor blacksmith and his equally poor wife, who died giving birth to Roland, in the Dock Ward of Waterdeep. Roland's father, Danail, wasn't much of a parent; he was kind to his son, but spent most of his time working or trying to sell his wares--mostly unsuccessfully. Roland therefore spent a majority of his time with other children in the Ward, playing games of chance to pass the time. When Roland was thirteen, and out one day, his father was killed in an accident: a fire that destroyed his home, leaving Roland with no family, no skills--for he had not even taught his son his craft--and no residence.

Roland was only really good at one thing--the games he and his friends played--and when left with nothing else, he turned to it for support. Roland began associating himself with the common gambling circles in the Ward, playing the dice and card games he had been practicing with his friends for years, but now for money. A lot of money. He was good, and he soon earned enough to begin renting a small room at a small inn at the Docks. For years, he earned silver and gold pieces solely through wagering and games; he bet on races, fights, almost anything somebody else would agree to put money on; when somebody challenged him to a game of chance, he instantly accepted.

His luck did not last forever, however. He took up drinking seriously when he was eighteen, and it quickly became his second addiction after gambling. In addition to spending quite a lot of his time hammered or hungover, Roland became overconfident, began making mistakes, and wound up in a difficult situation--in serious debt to a notoriously nasty loan shark, a dwarf named Rekk Irontooth. Roland's desperation to earn enough money to pay off his debt made him all the more careless, reckless, and alcohol-dependent; more money was lost, more debts went unpaid, and more not-very-nice people with not-very-nice employees were made angry. This situation culminated in his attempted murder; two burly half-orcs accosted him on the street, shoved him into an alley, and stabbed him a few times in the guts.

You may have noticed that Roland is not a zombie or vampire, however, so clearly this incident did not kill him. A passerby who had witnessed the attack rushed to his aid after the assailants fled. That passerby, a halfling man named Milo, was a priest--of Tymora, the goddess of luck. After being revived by Milo, Roland got to thinking. He knew odds pretty well, having spent all of his teenage years as a gambler, and he knew the odds of a wandering priest (of Lady Luck, no less) coming upon him just in time to save him from death were astronomical. Roland had never been a particularly religious young man, but the experience opened his eyes; he quickly decided that, despite the portfolio of the patron this cleric served, his meeting with Milo was not mere chance--it was fate. Roland decided to accompany Milo when he left Waterdeep the next day for two reasons. First of all, he had quickly begun to develop a healthy admiration and respect for the goddess that had apparently governed his life for the past six years and had saved him from death. And second of all...he was still wanted by the loan sharks of Waterdeep's slums.

So Roland traveled with Milo for several months, and his respect for Tymora began to grow into worship. Roland tried his best to clean up his act--he stopped drinking, and attempted (usually though not always with success) to refrain from excessive gambling. Shortly after Roland turned twenty, he expressed desire to join the ranks of Tymora's priests, and Milo took him to Cormyr, where Milo was based. There, Roland was ordained as a priest of Tymora, and for a year now he has served the church and the Smiling Lady faithfully. Most recently, he was instructed to perform a task for a Cormyr nobleman, which he completed successfully. And now, it seems, he will be serving that noble as a third master, after his patron and his church: Phaeton Obarskyr.[/sblock]

Personality
[sblock]Roland has matured greatly over the past two years, becoming calmer (at least outwardly), wiser, more studious, and more charitable. Despite this, however, his old self still occasionally rises to the surface. He is frequently bold to a degree that some would call reckless, others courageous. He knows the odds of succeeding in any given situation fairly well, but tends to take risks even when the odds are against him--though now those risks tend to be in defense or aid of others, not risks involving gold pieces. He has managed to, for the most part, defeat his alcoholism, though he still struggles to resist temptation at times; however, he still jumps at the chance to make a wager on something, and revels in the games of chance that both kept him alive and nearly resulted, in an indirect way, in his death. He doesn't entirely realize that this too is a sort of addiction; he just attributes his little obsession with gambling as an old habit that is taking some time to go away.[/sblock]

Appearance
[sblock]Roland inherited many of the common family traits that resulted in the nickname of "Hawkling" for some ancestor or another; the nickname (and the physical characteristics) stuck, and it eventually became the family's surname. Roland, like many of his family members, is relatively short and skinny, with a clearly pointed nose, angular chin, and gaunt-looking face. He was born extremely pale, but through his traveling has earned himself a healthy tan. Though he takes care to shave regularly, he has allowed his hair to grow somewhat wild; he keeps his naturally curly locks somewhat long, and hasn't bothered to brush them for quite a while. (This may be because the last time he attempted to do so his hair apparently overpowered the comb and broke it.)[/sblock]

Items Worn
Roland, as fits an itinerant priest, always wears a standard issue traveler's outfit: boots, breeches, simple tunic, cloak, and a wide-brimmed hat. He also nearly always wears his chainmail armor, and keeps his shield close at hand in case combat erupts--his experience with getting stabbed in the kidneys has taught him nothing if not to be prepared for unexpected violence. His holy symbol, a silver coin imprinted with the face of his goddess and several four-leaf clovers, hangs from a chain around his neck.

Items on Belt
Two flasks of holy water are kept in small pouches on his belt. His masterwork mace--a strange-looking weapon that he commissioned, with its head fashioned in the shape of a clover, a symbol in honor of Tymora--is always at his side. His money pouch currently contains 117 gp.

Items in Backpack
In addition to mundane items like a bedroll, blanket, and emergency trail rations, Roland also keeps a light crossbow and twenty bolts stored away in his pack. He has a sort of holster on his belt for it to hang, but unlike his mace--which is as much a second holy symbol as it is a weapon--he keeps his crossbow stored unless he knows he will need it. Other possessions kept in his backpack include an everburning torch, two potions of _cure light wounds_, and one scroll each of _protection from evil_, _remove fear_, and _sanctuary_, kept in a scroll case.

Alternate Character 1: "Dirk Diamond," Dwarf Urban Ranger and _film noir_-esque private investigator...with axes.

Alternate Character 2: Eccentric and slightly creepy Half-Orc Wizard, possibly a Conjurer, with a focus on otherworldly beings and esoteric knowledge...think the Cthulhu Mythos.

I'd be very happy to play either alternate character, depending on what the party needs (which seems like the Wizard, at the moment). I've actually become quite fond of them both just thinking up their concepts.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 13, 2007)

Icklebad and Roland please check your ACs.  Otherwise, looks good.


----------



## scranford (Feb 14, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

I think the AC is correct now. I tried to use the new Hero Lab software to do the character, and it adds all the items bought to your encumberance. I think that took 2 points of Dex bonus away... or something like that. Anyway it should be right now. 10 + 1 for Size, +3 for Dex, +4 for Chain Shirt.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 14, 2007)

scranford said:
			
		

> I think the AC is correct now. I tried to use the new Hero Lab software to do the character, and it adds all the items bought to your encumberance. I think that took 2 points of Dex bonus away... or something like that. Anyway it should be right now. 10 + 1 for Size, +3 for Dex, +4 for Chain Shirt.




That's got it.  It looked like you had stiffed yourself a point or two.  Gotta get that AC up...you'll need it.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Feb 14, 2007)

My AC should now be correct, as well...if there are any other problems, let me know and I'll get right on 'em.


----------



## Lot (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's my submission.  Let me know what you think:

Gurv Bhegen
Male Human
Ranger (Urban) 2
Lawful Neutral
Patron Deity (Waukeen)

Str 14 +2 (06 pts)
Dex 14 +2 (06 pts)
Con 12 +1 (04 pts)
Int 13 +1 (05 pts)
Wis 12 +1 (04 pts)
Cha 12 +1 (04 pts)

Hit Points 16
Action Points ??
AC 16, Touch 12, Flat 14
Init +6
BAB +2, Grap +4
Speed 30' (base 30', Light, Light)
Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +1

+5 Longsword (masterwork), 1d8+2, 19-20/x2, Slashing
+4 Shortsword, 1d6+2, 19-20/x2, Piercing
+3/+2 Longsword and Shortsword, 1d8+2/1d6+1, 19-20/x2, Slashing/Piercing
+4 Greatclub, 1d10+3, x2, Bludgeoning
+4 Dagger, thrown, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2, Piercing
+4 Comp. Longbow (Str: +2), 1d8+2, x3, 110'r, Piercing

Size category 6'1", 190 lb., 21 yrs old
Short brown hair; brown deep-set eyes, pale skin

Speaks common and orcish

+3  Climb (2 Ranks + 2 Str - 1 ACP)
+8  Gather Information (5 Ranks + 1 Cha + 2 Syn)
+6  Handle Animal (5 Ranks + 1 Cha)
+3  Heal (2 Ranks + 1 Wis)
+6  Hide (5 Ranks + 2 Dex - ACP)
+3  Jump (2 Ranks + 2 Str - ACP)
+6  Knowledge (local) (5 Ranks + 1 Int)
+4  Listen (3 Ranks + 1 Wis)
+5  Move Silently (4 Ranks + 2 Dex - 1 ACP)
+5  Ride (1 Ranks + 2 Dex + 2 Syn)
+3  Search (2 Ranks + 1 Int)
+5  Spot (4 Ranks + 1 Wis)


Feats
-Improved Initiative (+4 to initiative)
-Combat Expertise (Trade attack bonus for AC)
-Two Weapon Fighting (Reduce two-weapon fighting penalties reduced by 2)

Human Traits
-Extra Feat
-Additonal Skill Points

Ranger Abilities
-Favored Enemy (Human)
-Urban Track
-Wild Empathy (at 1/2 level)
-Two Weapon Combat Style

Spells Prepared
0th- Spell1, Spell2
1st- Spell1, Spell2 (D) if domain spell
2nd- Spell1, Spell2 (S) if specialization spell


Special
List any special abilities or miscellaneous information that doesn't fit anywhere else on this character sheet. You can include animal companion stats, familiar's benefits and stats, horse/steed statistics, etc.


Background: Gurv was born as the son of a middle-class kennelmaster in Suzail,  From an early age, Gurb shiwed a natural talent with the animals and their training.  He, however, found himself much more interested in the workings of the labor guilds and organized crime in the marketplace than his father's business.  All but abandoning his family work, Gurv started following around a local boss, Murl Billows.  Billows, taking a liking to the young Gurv, shows him the ropes of underworld.  Murl started showing Gurv the structure of this world, demonstrating its similarity to the government in matters of hierarchy and respect.  This infrastructure and "honor amongst thieves" impresses Gurv and, with Murl's backing, he starts policing the underworld.  Targeting thieves who refused to pay their dues and merchants who bucked the system by not making payments, Gurv works to establish a fair environment for business to take place.  After about a year of this type of work, Gurv sees he is having an impact with the small time operators in the city.  In his investigations, Gurv found that Murl Billows was cheating the local thieves guild.  Disgusted with his benefactor's hypocrisy, Gurv breaks contact woth his adopted father, going off on his own.  At this time, Gurv and his stablizing effect on the underworld became known by a minor Cormyr noble, who employed Gurv to escort him into the marketplace to oversee a summit between two warring gangs.  Impressed by the young man, the noble promises to offer future work for Gurv.


Personality: Gurv is a serious young man with a relatively strong sense of ethics and personal honor.  Despite working with thieves and criminals, he sees clear rules that create greater profits for everyone as long as no one gets greedy.  With an almost arrogant sense of superiority, the young ranger often bites off more than he can chew, harassing bigger foes than he can realistically deal with.  He is quickly learning some subtlety to match his zeal for his arbitrary sense of right and wrong.  Despite this, Gurv is a likeable fellow, preferring to use kind words versus intimidation to do his work.


Appearance: Gurv is a tall, fit young man of medium frame.  He wears his dull brown hair short and his face shaven, though often going several days between shaves.  Gurv has dark brown, almost black, eyes under a deep brow.  His nose is rather large a prominant.  He wears common laborer clothing, undyed wool and cloth clothing, soft leather boots, and a warm but unremarkable cloak.  The only thing outstanding about his appearance are the fine sword and armor he possesses.  He attempts to hide these items; the armor worn under a tunic and the fine weapons in unremarkable scabbards.

Items Worn (Armor, Robe, Hat, etc.)
-Chain Shirt, Masterwork (250 gp, 25 lb.)
-Wool Trousers
-Hard Leather Boots
-Cotton Shirt
-Cotton Tabard
-Heavy Cloak
-Leather Belt
-Longsword, Masterwork (315 gp, 4 lb.)
-Shortsword (10 gp, 2 lb.)
-Composite Longbow, Str+2 (300 gp, 3 lb.)
-Quiver, 40 arrows (2 gp, 6 lb.)

Items in Belt Pouches
-Whetstone (2 cp, 1lb.)
-Flint and Steel (1 gp)
-Chalk (2) (2 cp)
-Oil Vials (2) (2 sp, 2 lb.)

Items in Backpack/Sack
-Lantern, Bullseye (12 gp, 3lb.)
-Rope, silk, 5' (10 gp, 5lb.)
-Potion of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp, .5 lb)

54.5 lbs. carried
63 gp


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 14, 2007)

Gurv looks good.  I think he will be +3/+2 in two-weapon fighting, though.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 15, 2007)

Ethandrew, go ahead and go with Kelemvor.  I'll allow Livingston to take the death domain and rebuke undead.  I'm going off of the old version anyway.  Kelemvor will fit the rest of the party dynamic better.

Blind Azathoth, go ahead and put together a wizard just in case.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 15, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> Ethandrew, go ahead and go with Kelemvor.  I'll allow Livingston to take the death domain and rebuke undead.  I'm going off of the old version anyway.  Kelemvor will fit the rest of the party dynamic better.




If party dynamics are going to be an issue with a necromancer, I totally don't have to play one. If you'd rather me go with a straight wizard, I can put something together by Friday night. I'm not all about the death-obsessive evil character, I just have had this urge to play one for quite sometime. Let me know if you'd rather me make the wizard and let Blind Azeroth keep his character.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 15, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> If party dynamics are going to be an issue with a necromancer, I totally don't have to play one. If you'd rather me go with a straight wizard, I can put something together by Friday night. I'm not all about the death-obsessive evil character, I just have had this urge to play one for quite sometime. Let me know if you'd rather me make the wizard and let Blind Azeroth keep his character.




Go ahead and put together a wizard of your choice.  I'll look at both cleric wizard combos and we can discuss from there.


----------



## TheMagician (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey, this looks like fun. I've never played by post, though, and I'm not sure if I'd be able to post several times a day as requested (if I can't join 'cause of that, that's OK) but I'd like to try playing, if that's alright with everyone. 

If no one minds my jumping aboard, I'd like to play a wizard or sorcerer, but I'll take any class the party is lacking in.

Uh, and if anyone could provide info/link to Invisible Castle, that's be appreciated.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 15, 2007)

TheMagician said:
			
		

> Hey, this looks like fun. I've never played by post, though, and I'm not sure if I'd be able to post several times a day as requested (if I can't join 'cause of that, that's OK) but I'd like to try playing, if that's alright with everyone.
> 
> If no one minds my jumping aboard, I'd like to play a wizard or sorcerer, but I'll take any class the party is lacking in.
> 
> Uh, and if anyone could provide info/link to Invisible Castle, that's be appreciated.




I'm really looking for a fast paced game.  Several posts every day is not a requirement, but if you are limited to once a day every day, that's probably not enough.  That said, if you can make morning and evening posts most days, that will cover it.  We need a wizard first and foremost.  And here's the link to Invisible Castle.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 15, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> We need a wizard first and foremost.




Hmm, did you still want me to make one? I have no problem doing it. I know you're not too sold on my necromancer, so I don't mind making the alternative wizard. Maybe a warmage would possibly suffice?


----------



## TheMagician (Feb 15, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> I'm really looking for a fast paced game.  Several posts every day is not a requirement, but if you are limited to once a day every day, that's probably not enough.  That said, if you can make morning and evening posts most days, that will cover it.  We need a wizard first and foremost.  And here's the link to Invisible Castle.




Well, I have a vacation coming up, so I'll be able to stay posting for a week, garunteed (I hope). But, after that, in the evening, yes, maybe a few times in the evening. Mornings, though, I can't do. I think this game might be too fast paced for me.

But, I'd like to see how this turns out: if I can't participate, I'll definitly watch to see how PBP works, since most other games have gotten to the nth page by now.

Oh, and thanks for the link.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 15, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Hmm, did you still want me to make one? I have no problem doing it. I know you're not too sold on my necromancer, so I don't mind making the alternative wizard. Maybe a warmage would possibly suffice?




If you wanted to go pure necromancer, that would be fine.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 15, 2007)

Name Deric Moonbeam
Gender Male Human
Class Wizard    Lvl 2
Alignment   NG
Patron Deity Mystra

Str 8    (-1) -  (0 pts) 
Dex 14  (+2) - (6 pts)
Con 14  (+2) - (6 pts)
Int 17   (+3) - (13 pts)
Wis 10  (+0) - (2 pts)
Cha 10  (+0) - (2 pts)

Hit Points 11
AC 12, Touch 12, Flat 10
Init +2
BAB +1, Grap +0
Speed 30' (base 30, Light, Nekkid)
Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +3
Experience; 1100

+0 Melee, Quarterstaff, 1d6-1, 20/x2, Bludgeoning
+3 Ranged, Light Crossbow, 1d8, 19-20/x2, 80'r , Piercing

Size 5'10" tall, 154 wt, 25 yrs old
Short Black Hair with a silver stripe on the left hand side of his head, Piercing Light Blue Eyes, Pale smooth skin

Speaks Common, Draconic, Abyssal, Elvish

30 total skill points (24/6)
+8 Appraise (5 Ranks + 3 Int) 
+7 Concentration (5 Ranks + 2 Con) 
+10 Knowledge (Arcana) (5 Ranks + 3 Int +2 CW) 
+8 Knowledge (The Planes) (5 Ranks + 3 Int) 
+10 Spellcraft (5 Ranks + 3 Int, +2 synergy (Knowledge arcana)) 
+5 Search (5 ccRanks + 3 Int) 


Feats
- Collegiate Wizard (racial bonus feat) - +2 bonus on Knowledge Arcana checks.  At 1st level gain 6 1st lvl spells, each level after, gain 4 new spells.
- Scribe Scroll
- Call Familiar
- Spellcasting Prodigy - For purposes of determining bonus spells, add +2 to Intelligence.

Human Traits
- Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
- Human base land speed is 30 feet. 
- 1 extra feat at 1st level. 
- 4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level. 

Wizard Abilities
-Evocation Specialist
     - Prohibited Schools - Enchantment, Necromancy


Spells Prepared
0th- 4 - Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Light, Mage Hand
1st- 3+1 - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person, Magic Missile (S)



Spellbook
0th- All cantrips
1st- Color Spray, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Identify, Grease, Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil, Shield, Shocking Grasp, Tenser's Floating Disc, Disguise Self, Erase, Burning Hands, Magic Weapon.



Special 

No Familiar called yet.


Background

Deric is the youngest in the line of Moonbeam's.  Once a generation, one sibling is born with the trademark white line in their hair - reminiscent of a moonbeam.  Empirical evidence suggests that it fortells of their involvement in arcana -- as every last ancestor who possessed it became a mage.   His closest friend, his sister Jayna, is a fledgling sorceress, whereas the rest of his siblings (2 sisters, 1 brother) have all pursued more mundane occupations and pursuits.  His parents own a medium sized inn, called Selune's Tear.  He helped out at the Inn while attending the University.  While at the university, he was particularly interested in the studying of the planes and all things magic, so much so that he regularly skipped the physical combat training classes -- his sister can beat him in arm-wrestling.  Not that he cares, as one day he knows will use his mind to beat her, if needed.  He hopes to one day surpass his Great Uncle Merrick's legend as an Archmage.

Personality

Deric is honest and a straight shooter, not one to beat around the bush -- he calls a spade a spade.  This has often gotten him in trouble.  His youngest sister is currently not speaking to him, due to his last comment on the amount of make-up she was wearing regarding ladies of the evening.  His interests often take him into the library to research things.  He is not exactly an outdoorsman, his natural habitat would be an easy chair, an old tome, and a glass of red wine.

Appearance

Deric is of medium build, fairly non-descript in physique.  His main distinguishing mark would be the moonbeam shaped silver swath of hair on the left side of his head.  The rest of his hair is jet black.  His piercing light blue eyes betray the immense intelligence hiding behind them.  


Items Worn: (Weight/Cost in gp)

Silk Dark Gray Tunic  (total for clothing: 5/6)
Cotton Silver Trousers 
Black Leather Belt
Black Leather Boots

When travelling:
A Black Cloak with a Crescent Logo Emblazoned on the back.
Black leather gloves

Items in Belt Pouches    
Spell Component Pouch   (2/5)
2 Pearls (100 gp each)    (-/200)
17 gp                            (2/17)

Items on Luna, Light Riding Horse:
Riding Sadle                    (10 /     25)
Bit and Bridle                   (1/       2)
Saddlebags:                    (8/       4)
    - 5 Days Trail Rations    (5/       2)
    - 3 Sunrods                 (3/       6)
 - Bedroll (5/-)
 - Bottle of Red Wine (3/1)
 - Scroll case (0.5/1)
 - 3 flasks (5/1)



Items in Backpack/Sack

Quarterstaff (strapped on back, or on Luna)
                                  (4/--) 
Dagger (1/2)
Spellbook                      (3/       15)
2 Sunrods                      (2/       4)
Scrolls:
     Magic Missile X2        (-/50)
     Feather Fall (-/25)
     Grease (-/25)
     Mage Armor (-/25)
     Shield (-/25)
     Unseen Servant (-/25)
     Flaming Sphere (-/150)
     Invisibility (-/150)
Potions:
Cure Light Wounds X 4 (-/200)
Items Carried

Light Crossbow  (4/35)
Quiver w/40 bolts (4/4)

Total: 26 lbs on person, (40+26+154=) 220 lbs on Luna


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 15, 2007)

S@squ@tch (mind you, that is the last time I bother with the ampersands   ), pick another feat for Eschew Materials unless it is the prereq to something else.  I don't bother with minor material components anyway.  You forgot the extra 1st level spells at level up. Also, I'm away from my FGCS, but don't you still get the bonus spells for high INT at 1st level?  Deric should have at least 10 1st level spells and 13 if the INT bonus applies.  Otherwise, looks good.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 15, 2007)

Yikes, forgot about those two things.... Thanks!


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 16, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> If you wanted to go pure necromancer, that would be fine.




I'm putting together a conjurer package for you, so you can take a pick between the two. He'll be less of a blaster, more of a summoner, with the possibility of alienist down the road if that's okay.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 16, 2007)

You are welcome to play either the wizard or Livingston as he stands.  I think Livingston makes for an interesting character.  My only concern was a party lacking a wizard.  With a pure wizard and a pure cleric, Livingston makes a good swingman between the two.  Particularly in bridging the necromancy gap left by Deric's forbidden school.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 16, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> You are welcome to play either the wizard or Livingston as he stands.  I think Livingston makes for an interesting character.  My only concern was a party lacking a wizard.  With a pure wizard and a pure cleric, Livingston makes a good swingman between the two.  Particularly in bridging the necromancy gap left by Deric's forbidden school.




Very true. He's not a good primary healer (although he's still capable of using wands of CLW), nor is he a good wizard, but he'll do one thing and do it well. If sasquatch is willing to play and Deric stands as-is, then I think Livingston and the party will flourish. It never hurts to have two clerics, even if one of them can't cast cures.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 16, 2007)

OK, the six current submissions are in.  If there are more before Midnight tonight, I'll be able to split you into separate teams if need be.

A few housekeeping matters to attend to and we'll be able to kick off on Saturday morning.

Ickle: You are 1 skill point heavy.  Also, please list his possessions in a table format with cost and weight (items less than 1 gold are free).  Below that put in Ickle's weight categories (I forgot that on the form.)

Livingston: Need to pick a feat.  Need a list of equipment with cost and weight (items less than 1 gold are free).  His AC suggests a small shield, but it is not listed or I missed it.  Also needs weight categories.  

Vyleya: Appraise should be +3/+5 related to blacksmith.   Load should be 85.9.  Inventory looks good.  Go ahead and list the rest of the weight categories.

Roland: Set up your inventory in the same fashion as Vyleya.  It will make things easier for both of us to find.  Also list weight categories.  Looks good otherwise.

Gurv: HP should be 16.  Ranger uses d8.  Weight and gold look good, but go ahead and list them on the lines with the equipment.  Also list weight categories.

Deric: You get one more spell in your spellbook (I read prodigy as treating INT as +2 for initial bonus spells as well as per day).  Also, you get 3 first level spells prepared plus a specialist spell, so you have room for one more.  Please list the cost and weight of the equipment on the lines with the equipment.  I just eyeballed it, but you may be over the limit.

Everyone take advantage of the presumed 8 weeks of travel/down time for item creation/craft/profession if you wish.  Small characters, remember the smaller weights for equipment and carrying capacity.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 16, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> Vyleya: Appraise should be +3/+5 related to blacksmith.   Load should be 85.9.  Inventory looks good.  Go ahead and list the rest of the weight categories.




Corrected.  I'll pick out a deity tonight when I get home.  I should be able to handle multiple posts easily M-F, weekends it is more likely I will be limited to 2 a day.

Any word on if we're using action points, or should we just delete that line from our sheets?


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 16, 2007)

PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> Any word on if we're using action points, or should we just delete that line from our sheets?




No action points.  You can delete that.


----------



## scranford (Feb 16, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

Think I've got it now. Hopefully I'll be able to talk some of the "biggies" to carrying a little of my load, while I keep them from stepping into spiked pits and such ;-D. 

I should usually be capable of multiple posts per day, but sometimes I have to travel for work and the posts might be very early or very late, after hotel arrival. After we begin play I'll send an email with the general actions Ickle would take in certain situations, and you can assume he does that if necessary to advance the plot.

Steve


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 16, 2007)

scranford said:
			
		

> After we begin play I'll send an email with the general actions Ickle would take in certain situations, and you can assume he does that if necessary to advance the plot.
> 
> Steve




I'd appreciate that.  I'll ask everyone to do that in the next week or so.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 16, 2007)

Ickle still needs to list the cost of items.  Remember, you started with 1000 gold.  A quick review shows that Ickle has a _lot_ of money left.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 16, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> Livingston: Need to pick a feat.  Need a list of equipment with cost and weight (items less than 1 gold are free).  His AC suggests a small shield, but it is not listed or I missed it.  Also needs weight categories.




I missed putting in his buckler, but it's there now. So he's got +5 from the Breastplate, +1 from the Buckler, +2 from DEX, and +1 from Size. There's the 19 AC.

I listed out his possessions with monetary value and weight. Obviously, the big spender was the damn pony, so if you kill it soon, that's the first thing he's going to animate   

If you're unhappy with the feat (Libris Mortis, no prerequisites), let me know and I'll change it. But my little description is pretty much what it is.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 16, 2007)

Ethandrew, Livingston's CLW scrolls should only be 25gold each.  I think you saw the arcane version which is a 50 gp caster-level 2 bard spell.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 16, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> Ethandrew, Livingston's CLW scrolls should only be 25gold each.  I think you saw the arcane version which is a 50 gp caster-level 2 bard spell.




Oh-ho! Touché! That means I've got a nice little bonus to play with  I shall remedy that post-haste!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 16, 2007)

I hope that our Fighter and Ranger will not be opposed to being Enlarged during encounters.  If so, then I'll change out that spell for another.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 16, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I hope that our Fighter and Ranger will not be opposed to being Enlarged during encounters.  If so, then I'll change out that spell for another.




Not at all, in fact that would be very helpful with Vyleya's Improved Trip.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 16, 2007)

1) So that halberd has a 10' reach and does 1d10 damage, if enlarged, I think it would do 2d8, but would the reach be 15' or 20'?
2) How much do scrolls weigh?  I can't find a number.
3) When do I start collecting my 401K plan w/benefits???


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 16, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> 1) So that halberd has a 10' reach and does 1d10 damage, if enlarged, I think it would do 2d8, but would the reach be 15' or 20'?
> 2) How much do scrolls weigh?  I can't find a number.
> 3) When do I start collecting my 401K plan w/benefits???




#1 - Unless I misread the SRD, a halberd actually doesn't have 10' reach, so enlarged it would have a normal 10' reach.  The 2d8 number looks right though, that should be nice.   
#2 - I always go by the weight of the scroll case the scroll is carried in, I imagine the scroll itself would be relatively weightless.
#3 - You're not eligable until after a year of adventuring, didn't you read the fine print?


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 16, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> 1) So that halberd has a 10' reach and does 1d10 damage, if enlarged, I think it would do 2d8, but would the reach be 15' or 20'?
> 2) How much do scrolls weigh?  I can't find a number.
> 3) When do I start collecting my 401K plan w/benefits???




1. Damage 2d8, reach of 10' med becomes 15' or 20', no attacks v. adjacent or 10'.  Edit, Halberd is not a reach weapon.  Try guisarme.
2. Damfiknow!  They seem to be considered 0weight, but that is ridiculous.  Several feet of vellum wrapped around sticks has gotta weigh more than a 1oz vial of liquid. Count them as .1 lb.
3.  Immediately.  Benefits equal employment and free lodging.  Here are your 401 "K"s.

KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 16, 2007)

A few other matters:

1.  Everyone please chime in with their type of connection.  I'm considering using a lot of jpeg attachments and I don't want to beat down anybody on a dial-up.

2.  I'm fairly new to PbP and VbCodes.  I've attached a link to the VbCodes list in my sig for reference in case anybody else is, too.

3.  Everyone pick a distinctive color that is easy to read for speech.  Leave gold for NPCs.

4.  When in doubt, over-act.  I give small exp bonuses to good RP.  

5.  I'm unlikely to try and kill you in a "gotcha" way.  I.E., you aren't going to run into a 15th level goblin champion masquerading as a foot soldier or trip a DC 35 killer "Imprisonment" trap on the first level of a dungeon.  I don't like _deus ex machina _ escapes either.  If your second level party is down to its last spell and the fighter is bleeding out of both ears, I suggest you RUN if a pack of bubears rounds the corner.  There will be plenty of hints for the alert.   

6.  Please copy and post your character into this thread.  Once the game starts, this recruitment thread will probably be abandoned.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 16, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> A few other matters:
> 
> 1.  Everyone please chime in with their type of connection.  I'm considering using a lot of jpeg attachments and I don't want to beat down anybody on a dial-up.
> 
> ...




1) Cable Modem
3) I'm deepskyblue


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm on a cable modem.

 I'll take violet.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 17, 2007)

I've got cable too, so I'm not hindered.

And I think Red will be perfect. If any objections, let me know.


----------



## scranford (Feb 17, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

Cable modem here
And I like dark orange


----------



## Lot (Feb 17, 2007)

Cable modem and light blue, please.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Feb 17, 2007)

Also cable, and how about a lovely pale green?


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 17, 2007)

OK, everyone on high speed and 
Deric
Vyleya
Livingston
Ickle
Gurv
Roland


----------



## scranford (Feb 17, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

Cost of equipment now listed. As you can see I spent almost everything. Till I can afford an alchemist lab, the alchemical items are expensive.

I will spend the 8 weeks downtime working in an alchemy shop to earn additional money.
#879296 under Icklebad
[12,9] = (21)
[2,9] = (11)
[2,9] = (11)
[7,9] = (16)
[8,9] = (17)
[10,9] = (19)
[19,9] = (28)
[14,9] = (23)

Money earned 73gp, for a total of 103 gp currently.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 19, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> ooc:Some drunk jackarse hit me in the head with a beer bottle last night while I was at a _charity fundraiser_.      I haven't been in a fistfight in 20 years.  Some dude clocks me, so I clocked him back and his four friends jump me and one of them filleted my forehead with a Corona.  It was broken up pretty quickly, but man do head wounds bleed!  One trip to the emergency room later, I've got 12 stitches in my head and a pair of broken glasses.  I'm sitting here typing in my sunglasses and my wife is laughing at me.  The pain meds are starting to kick in so I'm sure I'm rambling.
> 
> Point of this post:  I'll be slow responding until at least tonight when I've got some new glasses.  Cheers.




Hope you feel better soon, that sounds like a terrible night!   

Please do take your time to make sure your feeling completely better.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 21, 2007)

How is combat going to be handled in this campaign?  Will there be tactical maps?  Illustrations?  Images?  Figments?  Imagination?  

Just Curious.

I like what Stonegod uses for maps in the Expedition to Castle Ravenloft thread.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 21, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> How is combat going to be handled in this campaign?  Will there be tactical maps?  Illustrations?  Images?  Figments?  Imagination?
> 
> Just Curious.
> 
> I like what Stonegod uses for maps in the Expedition to Castle Ravenloft thread.




That is almost exactly what I had in mind.  Though it will probably be maps made with a different editor.  I use dundjinni.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> 6.  Please copy and post your character into this thread.  Once the game starts, this recruitment thread will probably be abandoned.



Does this mean you're no longer recruiting, despite what the thread title says?


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 25, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does this mean you're no longer recruiting, despite what the thread title says?




Yes, recruiting is now closed.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 26, 2007)

There is air in the lines....

Anyone see our DM?


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm curious how far we want to go with this "alternate reality"... do we keep waiting for Craw, take over and run our own story, or just call it good?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm kind of surprised at the disappearance of our DM.  Hopefully nothing terrible befell him.

Anyhoo, it has been somewhat entertaining running our own, odd, strange, and rambling alternate reality.


----------

